# Who Is The "Welshest" Person In The World?



## phildwyer (May 23, 2010)

Now that we have determined what makes one Welsh, it is time to put our findings into practice.  Who is the most "Welsh" person in the world?

Only Welsh people allowed to vote please.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 23, 2010)

tom jones


----------



## phildwyer (May 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> tom jones



He's dead.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2010)

Not voting, but where is Medwyn Williams in your list? You've been out of the country too long, dwyer.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 23, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> He's dead.


so's bob marley.

and richard burton.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 23, 2010)

Poll fail. 
Max Boyce and Ruth Madoc are missing from your list.


----------



## 1%er (May 23, 2010)

What about Max Boyce


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 23, 2010)

1%er said:


> What about Max Boyce



It has to be Max Boyce.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 23, 2010)

Max is a _professional_ Welshman. To leave him out of the poll is just spiteful.


----------



## 1%er (May 23, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> It has to be Max Boyce.


Are you in your mid 50's


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 23, 2010)

No Owen Money, wtf


----------



## RaverDrew (May 23, 2010)

Howard Marks


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 23, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Howard Marks



Actually a bit of a cunt you know


----------



## editor (May 23, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Not voting, but where is Medwyn Williams in your list? You've been out of the country too long, dwyer.


He's horribly out of touch with Wales.


----------



## davesgcr (May 23, 2010)

Hugh Griffith


----------



## selamlar (May 23, 2010)

Maredudd ab Owain Glyndŵr.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2010)

Much as I'd love it to be true, Bob Marley has no connection with Wales, btw.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/north_east/3431139.stm


----------



## ernestolynch (May 23, 2010)

Cayo


----------



## the button (May 23, 2010)

The Prince of Wales. 

Can't get any more Welsh than that.


----------



## agricola (May 23, 2010)

Iolo always strikes me as being very Welsh.


----------



## JimW (May 23, 2010)

RS Thomas


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 23, 2010)

negi springfeild!

the only  welsh anime charactor i can think of


----------



## agricola (May 23, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> negi springfeild!
> 
> the only  welsh anime charactor i can think of



Isnt there a whole anime set in Wales?  Or did I dream that?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 23, 2010)

if there is  i  can't think of it


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 23, 2010)

wheres dylan thomas?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 23, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> wheres dylan thomas?


dead, dead, dead


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 23, 2010)

waiting at the bar?


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

1%er said:


> What about Max Boyce



Max Boyce perpetuated the grossest of racist stereotypes.  Only English people like him.


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

JimW said:


> RS Thomas



Welsh speakers are automatically disqualified, since our previous poll demonstrated that the language has nothing to do with national identity.

That also takes care of Prince Charles.


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

Irvine Welsh


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 24, 2010)

Is it Ivor the Engine?


----------



## rhod (May 24, 2010)

Elsie Hepplewhite


----------



## Ranbay (May 24, 2010)

Lame pole is Lame....


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

Barry Island.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Welsh speakers are automatically disqualified, since our previous poll demonstrated that the language has nothing to do with national identity.


But you've already included Welsh speakers in your poll.

The dwyerfail just keeps on giving!


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

Is it Jimmy Wales, inventor of knowledge?


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

editor said:


> But you've already included Welsh speakers in your poll.



Actually Bob Marley did not speak Welsh.  His accent was heavy Jamaican _patwa._


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Actually Bob Marley did not speak Welsh.  His accent was heavy Jamaican _patwa._


Yep. It really is the dwyerfail that really does keep on giving!


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2010)

Renowned British cinematographer Jack Cardiff?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2010)




----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

Preliminary analysis of the poll data reveals an interesting tendency.  Although four of the nominees are women, so far they have garnered a total of just _one_ vote between them.

This suggests that the Welsh archetype is overwhelmingly male, despite the fact that fully 50% of Welsh people are in reality women.  Of course it is early days yet, but I certainly hope that this reactionary macho rugby-style stereotype will be overturned later in the poll.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 24, 2010)

the button said:


> The Prince of Wales.
> 
> Can't get any more Welsh than that.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

lolmisogyny.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Preliminary analysis of the poll data reveals an interesting tendency.  Although four of the nominees are women, so far they have garnered a total of just _one_ vote between them.
> 
> This suggests that the Welsh archetype is overwhelmingly male, despite the fact that fully 50% of Welsh people are in reality women.  Of course it is early days yet, but I certainly hope that this reactionary macho rugby-style stereotype will be overturned later in the poll.


Yes. Of the tiny handful who have voted, the majority have voted for a made up internet entity, three votes have gone to someone who has no Welsh connections at all, and the two next highest votes (with a mighty two views each) is for a proud Welsh speaker (Terfel) and a Welshman who _spoke no English_ until he was ten as he grew up in a Welsh speaking community (Burton)!

All aboard the dwyer failbws!


----------



## Silurian (May 24, 2010)

Dai Smith


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 24, 2010)

Mr Tregidon, my old CDT teacher.  He's dead now, but he was more Welsh than Barry Welsh.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

Is it too late for the Chuckle Brothers to be added to the poll?


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 24, 2010)

That feller Windsor from the Carry On films was so Welsh they had to kill him.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

Paul Robeson.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

Rachel Thomas.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2010)

Elvis Presley.


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

editor said:


> a proud Welsh speaker (Terfel)



Hmm.  I did not realize that.  Since Welsh-speakers are excluded from this poll, Terfel's votes will be divided between the other two singers: Cerys Matthews and Shirley Bassey.

Please adjust your scorecards accordingly.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2010)

Richard Burton was a Welsh-speaker.


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Richard Burton was a Welsh-speaker.



At first, yes.  However he soon forgot all his Welsh after living in Hollywood for so many years.  So he is allowed to stand.


----------



## Ranbay (May 24, 2010)

I could win this easy....


----------



## grit (May 24, 2010)

No Howard Marks option?


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

grit said:


> No Howard Marks option?



What's so Welsh about him?  More of an Irishman than anything.


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

You've clearly not thought this poll through, Phil.

You'll prepare better before starting your next thread on this topic, I hope.


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 24, 2010)

Shakey Hands Man


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> What's so Welsh about him?  More of an Irishman than anything.


Born in south Wales with a far stronger Welsh accent than you -  so are you in fact Irish now?


----------



## grit (May 24, 2010)

editor said:


> Born in south Wales with a far stronger Welsh accent than you -  so are you in fact Irish now?



Aye he aint one of ours (though he did a lot of work in Ireland). I just mentioned him as to be honest he is really the only famous welsh person I know.


----------



## Rushy (May 24, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Elvis Presley.



There is evidence to that effect...


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

http://www.elvispresleynews.com/ScottishElvis.html


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> He's dead.



No he's not!


----------



## RaverDrew (May 24, 2010)

Gruff Rhys from SFA surely has to be a contender ?


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

editor said:


> Born in south Wales with a far stronger Welsh accent than you -  so are you in fact Irish now?



So it's accents now is it?

Since my accent is a good deal Welsher than yours, I suppose that would make you American?

But of course the truth is that accent has even less bearing on the matter than language.  Howard Marks is Irish in his _attitude._


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> No he's not!



He is dead to me.


----------



## grit (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> But of course the truth is that accent has even less bearing on the matter than language.  Howard Marks is Irish in his _attitude._



As an Irish man I'd love to know what that means


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

"Are ye lonesome the nicht, lassie?"


----------



## argenteum (May 24, 2010)

agricola said:


> Isnt there a whole anime set in Wales?  Or did I dream that?



Laputa is kind of set in Wales.


----------



## Maggot (May 24, 2010)

Martha Tydfil


----------



## fogbat (May 24, 2010)

Will Schmann.


----------



## the button (May 24, 2010)

Penny Bryn.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

Carla Diff.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> So it's accents now is it?
> 
> Since my accent is a good deal Welsher than yours, I suppose that would make you American?
> 
> But of course the truth is that accent has even less bearing on the matter than language.  Howard Marks is Irish in his _attitude._


LOL. Love the way the Welsh speakers are all leading your half arsed poll: Rhys Ifans, Bryn Terfel and Richard Burton.

In fact, your shit poll is full of Welsh speakers - Catherine Zeta-Jones speaks it fluently, as does Cerys Matthews.


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

editor said:


> LOL. Love the way the Welsh speakers are all leading your half arsed poll: Rhys Ifans, Bryn Terfel and Richard Burton.



Sorry, but they are not "leading" at all.  The current leaders are Ernesto Lynch and Bob Marley, neither of whom speaks a single word of Welsh.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Sorry, but they are not "leading" at all.  The current leaders are Ernesto Lynch and Bob Marley, neither of whom speaks a single word of Welsh.


One is a made up internet entity who spoke a perfect form of Welsh when he posted here before and the other has no connection with Wales at all.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Sorry, but they are not "leading" at all.  The current leaders are Ernesto Lynch and Bob Marley, neither of whom speaks a single word of Welsh.


Are you sure?  "Ion Lion Zion" _sounds_ Welsh.


----------



## the button (May 24, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Are you sure?  "Ion Lion Zion" _sounds_ Welsh.



That would be Llion, surely?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

the button said:


> That would be Llion, surely?


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

editor said:


> One is a made up internet entity who spoke a perfect form of Welsh when he posted here before and the other has no connection with Wales at all.



The fact remains that the Welsh speakers have only mustered 24% of the vote between them, which is a pretty pathetic showing given their overweening confidence before the poll opened.

You may not like their verdict, but the people have spoken.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> the people have spoken.


And it has English subtitles.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Sorry, but they are not "leading" at all.  The current leaders are Ernesto Lynch and Bob Marley, neither of whom speaks a single word of Welsh.



Ti'n siwr, Dweiar? Ti'sio rhoi arian ar y fater?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 24, 2010)

Marley's dad was from Liverpool by the way.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> The fact remains that the Welsh speakers have only mustered 24% of the vote between them, which is a pretty pathetic showing given their overweening confidence before the poll opened.
> 
> You may not like their verdict, but the people have spoken.


Actually, once you discount fictional internet entities and people with no connection to Wales at all, you're left with a majority of... Welsh speakers!


----------



## ernestolynch (May 24, 2010)

Ray Gravell


----------



## ericjarvis (May 24, 2010)

I'm afraid we have to separate two different types of Welshness.

Max Boyce is by far the most cartoon Welsh person there has ever been. Having taken over the mantle from that most English of Welsh stereotypes, Dylan Thomas.

Personally I'd pick Sir Christopher Evans as the most real Welsh person I know of, except I don't think he's a Welsh speaker. Unfortunately my father is dead so I have no way of knowing how Welsh Lloyd George was, or whether my father ever met him.


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

Interesting to see that Neil Kinnock has now drawn level with Bob Marley and Richard Burton in the race for second place.

So it seems that three out of the four front-runners are Anglophones.  Another one in the eye for the Editor!

Personally I'd say that Aneurin Bevan was pretty Welsh, perhaps as Welsh as anyone.  But of course he is dead and so cannot be on this poll.


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

You included lots of other deads on yer poll, phil.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2010)

John Cale is very Welsh for a wannabe New Yorker.


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> You included lots of other deads on yer poll, phil.



Only Richard Burton, who is disqualified as a Welsh speaker anyway.  His votes will be divided between the other actors: Catherine Zeta-Jones and Shakin Stevens.


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Only Richard Burton, who is disqualified as a Welsh speaker anyway.  His votes will be divided between the other actors: Catherine Zeta-Jones and Shakin Stevens.



Bob Marley's dead too


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> Bob Marley's dead too



Yeah right.

I suppose Haile Selassie and Marcus Garvey are dead too are they?


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> I suppose Haile Selassie and Marcus Garvey are dead too are they?



Yes.

I was the vote for Anthony Hopkins cos Burton's dead. You can't do wrong by voting for Anthony Hopkins and his Snowdonia thing.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

This thread.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

FACTSIO!



> Little wonder that Wales is known as the land of song, as a language expert has found the accent really is musical.
> 
> The musical tones of the likes of Oscar-winner Sir Anthony Hopkins clearly demonstrated that melody, according to academic Rod Walters.
> 
> ...


----------



## ernestolynch (May 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> Yes.
> 
> I was the vote for Anthony Hopkins cos Burton's dead. You can't do wrong by voting for Anthony Hopkins and his Snowdonia thing.



American citizen


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> American citizen



As are all the most authentic Welsh people.


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> American citizen



Is he ? 

But he has a lovely voice, 2nd only to Burton's of the famous actors.


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 24, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> dead, dead, dead



I did consider that. Richard Burton is in the poll and he is dead (so its a poll mistake if you can only include alive people)


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> I did consider that. Richard Burton is in the poll and he is dead (so its a poll mistake if you can only include alive people)


The poll is one long mistake!


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 24, 2010)

We've got a winner anyway, and it is some made-up chap on the internet.

What was the point of this thread again?


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> I did consider that. Richard Burton is in the poll and he is dead (so its a poll mistake if you can only include alive people)



The second poll mistake is deader than a dead thing Bob Marley. C'mon cheesy, we have to go for the lilt.


----------



## phildwyer (May 24, 2010)

I can't believe _no votes_ for Catherine Zeta-Jones.

What's wrong with you people?


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> I can't believe _no votes_ for Catherine Zeta-Jones.
> 
> What's wrong with you people?



She's beautiful and sexy, but she doesn't exude welsh.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> I can't believe _no votes_ for Catherine Zeta-Jones.
> 
> What's wrong with you people?


A lovely Welsh speaking lady.


----------



## 1927 (May 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> She's beautiful and sexy, but she doesn't exude welsh.



When she opens her mouth I am embarrassed to be Welsh cos hse has become a parody of Welshness.


----------



## cesare (May 24, 2010)

1927 said:


> When she opens her mouth I am embarrassed to be Welsh cos hse has become a parody of Welshness.



Has she suddenly started doing that welsh thing?

Fuck's sake Catherine double barrelled.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Hmm.  I did not realize that.  Since Welsh-speakers are excluded from this poll, Terfel's votes will be divided between the other two singers: Cerys Matthews and Shirley Bassey.
> 
> Please adjust your scorecards accordingly.



This is my favourite post...


Where he takes votes from a welsh speaker and divides them between someone hugely renowned for being a welsh speaker (hell Cerys even sings in Welsh, International Velvet being her most famous song and features welsh) and woman who spends less time in Wales than Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2010)

cesare said:


> Has she suddenly started doing that welsh thing?
> 
> Fuck's sake Catherine double barrelled.



Catherine Zeta looks so welsh that they cast her as a Spaniard.

Funny how when some people live abroad they overcompensate by exaggerating their links to the land they've abandoned.


----------



## phildwyer (May 25, 2010)

In a stunning overnight thrust, Neil Kinnock has leap-frogged over Marley and Burton to take second place.  The failed shinehead politician shows unexpected promise as an archetypal national symbol.

I need not point out that Kinnock speaks no Welsh, so that the two current leaders of the pack are both committed Anglophones.


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Catherine Zeta looks so welsh that they cast her as a Spaniard.
> 
> Funny how when some people live abroad they overcompensate by exaggerating their links to the land they've abandoned.



She fails v Anthony Hopkins imo


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 25, 2010)

i didntr kow antoiny opkins was welshd ;cool:


----------



## JimW (May 25, 2010)

Twm Sion Cati.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Only Richard Burton, who is disqualified as a Welsh speaker anyway.


 Your rules, eh, Phil?


----------



## editor (May 25, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> I need not point out that Kinnock speaks no Welsh, so that the two current leaders of the pack are both committed Anglophones.


His wife does, Tsk! Tgoe darn Welsh speakers. They're everywhere!



danny la rouge said:


> Your rules, eh, Phil?


Yep. And he'll keep on desperately changing them - and disqualifying names that he himself has put forward - until he think he's proven his point. 

Which everyone realises he's already lost.


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2010)

Catherine Zeta was looking a bit lonely with 0 votes so I've thrown her a pity vote.

Doesn't that all look nicer now?


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2010)

37 votes.

and only Welsh people allowed to vote.

Private voting.

Hows does Phil know whether or not ineligble non welshies have voted and scewed his results?

Failboat


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 25, 2010)

JimW said:


> Twm Sion Cati.



Good call.  The original Rogin Hood, mayhap!


----------



## cesare (May 25, 2010)

Hey! Someone else gave Hopkins a vote!


----------



## phildwyer (May 25, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Hows does Phil know whether or not ineligble non welshies have voted and scewed his results?



I'm glad you brought that up.  

I do have reason to suspect that several of the votes for Rhys Ifans, Bryn Terfel and Cerys Matthews have in fact been cast by English interlopers.  So to be on the safe side, their votes will be re-distributed equally among Shakin Stevens, Shirley Bassey and Neil Kinnock.

Please adjust your scorecards.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2010)

I voted for cerys because I fancy her and she is welsh, whereas the rest of them I wouldn't touch with Phils


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 25, 2010)

Is the answer: You are?


----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2010)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhydian.


----------



## phildwyer (May 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I voted for cerys because I fancy her and she is welsh, whereas the rest of them I wouldn't touch with Phils



And you are English, I believe?

So you are now busted as a fraudulent voter!  And so your vote transfers to Shirley Bassey, and also counts double.

Any other Saes voters want to fess up?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 25, 2010)

You have been fooled by the one who calls himself ernestolynch. As I have pointed out on another thread, I suspect that he is really Irish and in fact called Ernest O'Lynch.


----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2010)

Actually, I met the Welshest person in the world when I got married, which was just south of Caernarfon.  She was the registrar.

I insist that you change your poll immediately.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> I'm glad you brought that up.
> 
> I do have reason to suspect that several of the votes for Rhys Ifans, Bryn Terfel and Cerys Matthews have in fact been cast by English interlopers.  So to be on the safe side, their votes will be re-distributed equally among Shakin Stevens, Shirley Bassey and Neil Kinnock.
> 
> Please adjust your scorecards.


No. I've checked and they're all bona fide Welsh voters, but there are major inconsistencies in the Kinnock, Ernesto and Marley votes, so they should be redistributed to Ifans and Terfel making it a Welsh language landslide.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 25, 2010)

argenteum said:


> Laputa is kind of set in Wales.



flying wales?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 25, 2010)

Told you...Medwyn Williams....
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/north_west_wales/10152367.stm


----------



## editor (May 25, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Told you...Medwyn Williams....
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/north_west_wales/10152367.stm


He's from Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch and has a grandson called Owain too. That seals it, IMO.


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2010)

"received the President's Award for the best display in the show with a 42-variety vegetable arrangement."

I have a new personal hero.


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2010)

*Tom Jones*


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2010)




----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2010)

*Dylan Thomas*

Pathetic poll ... you should be ashamed!!


----------



## Gromit (May 25, 2010)

When asked if he ever wins this type of poll Tom replied...

"Its not unusual"




Its the obligatory Tom Jones that someone had to do, but I'll get me coat anyways.


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2010)

weltweit said:


> *Dylan Thomas*



To begin at the beginning: It is spring, moonless night in the small town, starless and bible-black, the cobblestreets silent and the hunched, courters'-and-rabbits' wood limping invisible down to the sloeblack, slow, black, crowblack, fishingboatbobbing sea

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Under_Milk_Wood


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 25, 2010)

editor said:


> He's from Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch and has a grandson called Owain too. That seals it, IMO.


Quite. But did anyone pick up on my post a day or so ago?

Medwyn Williams. Tidy.


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 25, 2010)

I think Rhys Ifans is wonderful.


----------



## fogbat (May 25, 2010)

Is it Jonathan Bishop?


----------



## beat23 (May 29, 2010)

Definatly Bob Marley, he got off a bus here and everything


----------



## bonathanjishop (Jun 5, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Is it Jonathan Bishop?



I'd be careful if I was you, I might say on my CV that I was once nominated for 'Welshest Person In The World'!  I'd say that I'm satisfied with being listed in 'Who's Who in the World' even though my title of 'Freeman of Llantrisant' and attendance at one of Wales's few private schools may make me eligible! 

P.S. Anyone who doesn't take this post in the humorous spirit it was meant is a Snert!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh shit! He's escaped from the thread where he was corralled! Call security!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

I thought that too! 
release the houuuunds


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 5, 2010)

jonathanbishop said:


> I'm satisfied with being listed in 'Who's Who in the World' even though my title of 'Freeman of Llantrisant' and attendance at one of Wales's few private schools may make me eligible!



You can add to your CV " Urban75's twunt of the decade" if you like.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2010)

ddraig's more welsh than alll of them put together!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

mwah mate 
x


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> mwah mate
> x



Mr Y says- sut mae shubuggggle!!!!

xxx


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

da iawn iawn ta tell im


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> da iawn iawn ta tell im



remind me when you are around next to stun you with my eisteffod welsh recitation entry 1987!!! It was called Modryb Gwen !!! lol


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

stunned already!1!1!!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 5, 2010)

editor said:


> Much as I'd love it to be true, Bob Marley has no connection with Wales, btw.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/north_east/3431139.stm



that might be right but my ex neighbour had her wicked way with him so he is still ours


----------

